

Change.org: Inviting 50 hackers who believe they can change the world - d0ne
http://hackforchange.com/

======
maresca
Sorry to sound pessimistic, but how much could you change in a 24 hour
hackathon? I've seen a surge lately of hackathons and they seem to discredit
the entrepreneurs that spend weeks, months, and even years on their projects.
Furthermore, they perpetuate the notion among non-techies that you can build
the next google or facebook in a weekend.

